# Schralptown- A Backcountry ski/splitboard Movie!!!! Check it



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Lots of excitement about this upcoming season! This movie is sure to provide some more stoke for ya. There is a lot of local Colorado footage as well as Utah, Wyo, AK, S. America and more. Hope we see all-a-ya'll at one (or more) of the Tour shows! Come check out the movie! It was done by a small, grassroots crew out of Fort Collins. Some really good snow porn!! See ya there!

*Tour dates and Teaser:*


http://www.thrillheadcreations.com/schralptowninfo.htm


----------



## gonehuckin (Oct 14, 2005)

nice editing but it helps to have footage of someone skiing lines that aren't skied everyday by half of this board :roll: 
I did like the one helmet cam shot though

ghuck


----------

